# Is it fair for the Weather Channel to have a monopoly on the "dot-weather" domain?



## billski (Mar 27, 2013)

*Is it fair for the Weather Channel to have a monopoly on the "dot-weather" domain?*

The stakes are big because weather is the most-accessed piece of  information on the Internet — more than news or sports — and is  something that affects people's lives every day, according to  AccuWeather CEO Barry Myers.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 27, 2013)

I wish they still did ski reports like they used to. I guess if they bought it, but the channel just shows reality tv crap now.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 27, 2013)

Am I missing something, or is this not the same as Pepsi having control of all .Pepsi.com names or .Mybadasscat.com having control of all mybaddasscat names?   Personally, if Mercedes was the first to be smart enough to score .cars.com, I'd say more power to em'.  I dont know who CEO Bary Myers is, but he sounds like a whiney bitch.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 28, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Am I missing something, or is this not the same as Pepsi having control of all .Pepsi.com names or .Mybadasscat.com having control of all mybaddasscat names?   Personally, if Mercedes was the first to be smart enough to score .cars.com, I'd say more power to em'.  I dont know who CEO Bary Myers is, but he sounds like a whiney bitch.



Agree! They were smart enough to either register the domain name or buy it from someone who did first. I'm sure that if AccuWeather wanted the weather. com website enough and made the weather channel a big enough offer, they could have it!


----------



## marcski (Mar 28, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Agree! They were smart enough to either register the domain name or buy it from someone who did first. I'm sure that if AccuWeather wanted the weather. com website enough and made the weather channel a big enough offer, they could have it!



It's a little different. It's not like pepsi got ".cola" or ".soda".  ".weather" is kind of generic.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 28, 2013)

marcski said:


> *It's a little different. It's not like pepsi got ".cola" or ".soda"*.  ".weather" is kind of generic.



 I'd be completely fine with Pepsi if it got ".cola" or ".soda" as well.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 28, 2013)

why we even need a .weather TLD is beyond me.


----------



## Nick (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm reserving .skiing


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 15, 2013)

Nick said:


> I'm reserving .skiing



I hope you have $185,000 burning a hole in your wallet then 

I remember when ICANN accounced opening up TLD's I wanted to buy .ford and then have ford buy it from me.....until I saw the price


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 15, 2013)

Waaaaaaahhhhh. Crybabies at Accuweather.

Sounds like TWC got to it first.  That's how it works in capitalism.  

FWIW I don't use Accuweather or TWC. I use NOAA.


----------



## abc (Apr 15, 2013)

Well, if no one can use .weather except weather.com, isn't it just like... weather.com?


----------

